
Lightning Network powered crypto asset exchange platform - Bitlum
https://testnet.zigzag.io/
======
Bitlum
Developer over at ZigZag here :) Would love to know what crypto people here in
HN think to current exchanges, and how to improve our own ;) currently testnet
but aiming for July mainnet release!

~~~
em3rgent0rdr
I think with news of another bitcoin exchange hack, security is a big concern,
maybe larger than speed. So what has been done regarding security?

~~~
Bitlum
Deposit and withdrawal of funds are controlled by blockchain, the only part
where we hold your funds is during exchange (1-2 seconds). Also in future we
will be enabling atomic swaps to avoid controlling user’s money even for such
a tiny period of time. Your funds might be stolen if hacker would hack us
during those 1-2 seconds, and the probability of this is tiny. But always
trying to improve :) i’ve you’ve got any ideas/pointers would be great to hear

